# I just started on Denton's Wife's Pilar.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

First step--go to the gym, check. Second step--work-out until I'm dizzy and lose 2.5 pounds, check. Third step, flirt with girl at front desk, check. Step four, put two hard boil eggs on my gym grill tab, dust with pepper. check. Step five, eat eggs, my mind is clearing. Wait a minute--my name is "Chico."

Yikes, what am I doing in the gym in shorts? Oy,vey, I'm a polisher--with actual clients--who have money!

Step Number six. Take the taped Pilar and shape it...done.

_Click on the picture to enlarge_.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ain't that purdy?

Why the tape? To prevent accidental marks?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why do I Invision that blade plunged into @Denton's skull some day?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Why the tape? To prevent accidental marks?


It guards against scratches and bumps, but also against that deadly enemy called *swarf*.

Swarf is a combination of water, fine grains of the stones themselves and fine pieces of metal recently removed. It feels harmless between your fingers, but can remove the decorative surface of a client's knife in no time at all.

Blue painters' tape is cheap, knives are expensive.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just finished the "layer 2."

That's the Schwartz 600 white. Got all the scratches out (flipped it twice to make sure ever spot was reached), and now the ink is drying again.

It already has an edge, and we are still in the "shaping mode."


----------

